# A person with NCCE after name has drawn up house plans



## NOAH (18 Aug 2005)

I got a person with NCCE qualifications to design a house for me, paid the fee and now cant get in touch with them, wont return calls, etc. The house is for my son and the mortgage society wants sight of some insurance that the person who drew up the plans must have before they will release the money.

I am stuck, who can I go to for redress etc. Is this normal?

noah


----------



## Carpenter (18 Aug 2005)

*Re: a person with ncce after name has drawn up house plans>*

Not sure what NCCE stands for, probably National Certificate in Civil Engineering.  Chances are this guy won't have professional indemnity insurance, be VAT registered or anything else.  Was this done as a "nixer"?.  I don't think you'll have much redress, unless he is a chartered member of a professional body.  You will probably need a certificate or letter from a chartered architect or engineer to satisfy the lender that the house is built in accordance with the permission and building regulations.  This won't come cheap IMO as few professionals will risk their reputation and PI insurance on certifying work by others, who may not be qualified or competent.


----------



## MOB (18 Aug 2005)

*Re: a person with ncce after name has drawn up house plans>*

In a self-build situation, the lender will ask to see the P.I. insurance of the architect or engineer who is supervising the build and\or making periodic inspections and issuing certificates.   This may or not be one and the same as the person who drew up the plans.  

By the sound of things, this NCCE-qualified person (what does this mean by the way?  I am  not familiar) only prepared house plans and does not have a further role in the building process.  If you had intended to use this person to inspect the building work,  fire him/her and hire someone else.  

You need somebody to inspect the actual construction.  This person must have P.I. insurance (if you are getting a mortgage and it is a self-build house - and even if not, it would be foolish to have the work inspected by someone who is not insured).   While this person cannot certify that they have designed the house, they can inspect the plans and pass them, and they can issue a letter to the lender to confirm that the plans are up to standard.  That should be all you need.

Your only serious problem would be if the NCCE person had carried out building inspections but was now not in a position to issue certificates to the lender. (OR of course, if you have already had building work done without any periodic inspections).


----------



## NOAH (18 Aug 2005)

*Re: a person with ncce after name has drawn up house plans>*

thanks all for replies, this has  now been sorted. Got a different engineer that has the necessary insurance. 

noah


----------

